# "Headlights" algorithm unnessasary? (2-Look OLL Fridrich)



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I'm learning the 2 looks for the last layer. THe last OLL algorithm I must learn is when you have the "Headlights." It is: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'. I find it unnessasary because I find it so hard to memorise for some reason and that it has the same number of moves required to do R' D R D' (I don't do R' D' R D' I do it that way because I find it less awkward. I rock at finger-ticks on that algorithm. Does memorising a new algorithm have any uses if I can excecute it in about the same amount of time without knowing it?

P.S. I'm new here! =)

EDIT: Nevermind guys!! I learned it!
I use the following algorithm: l2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R with the headlights facing away


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, but what on earth did that say?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

This is a commutator, it should actually be very easy to understand and even figure out yourself. Go to solvethecube.co.uk. Joel Noort executes this alg with the most amazing fingertricks.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2008)

this is an awesome alg for that case (credit to Lance Talyor)
R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)*2 R U R'


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> this is an awesome alg for that case (credit to Lance Talyor)
> R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)*2 R U R'



haha. If I were him, I'd be ashamed of that credit. It's a stupid alg. Better ones:
front sune + back reflected sune = 13 moves.
RUR'U'RU2R2U'RU'R'U2R

or, left antisune, right anti sune = 14 moves.

But the one mentioned already is seriously the best.

http://solvethecube.110mb.com/fingertricks.html
find the alg on that page and watch him. After that, you'll love this alg.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 21, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> this is an awesome alg for that case (credit to Lance Talyor)
> R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)*2 R U R'



I've seen that alg. before and it seems like a nice 2-gen, but I prefer R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (almost the same as aznmortalx's alg. ,but I find this one a bit faster for me).

@ aznmortalx: To answer your question: you should do whatever works best for you. Different people are comfortable with different algorithms. That being said, with a bit of practice, maybe you can execute the new algorithm better. And as for memorizing, that will come with time. As with any new algorithm, just continue to execute it until it works its way into your muscle memory.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 21, 2008)

Indeed; I can't do R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R very quickly due to my fingertricks; I can, however, do R2 D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R' pretty fast. And sune-antisune is pretty fast, too, 'tho R2 D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R' is still faster.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

PeterV said:


> ... but I prefer R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (almost the same as aznmortalx's alg. ,but I find this one a bit faster for me).



I agree about this alg being the best, especially when you do the D with your left hand, making it almost feel 2-gen


----------



## Ellis (Nov 21, 2008)

its fine if you stick with whatever's faster, but I do think the original algorithm would be faster with practice. That was the hardest two look oll alg for me when I was learning, I realized it was nearly exactly the same as my a-perm. I dont know how you do your a-perm but I use: x' R' (D R' U2 R D' R' U2) R2 -the part in parenthesis is exactly the same as the headlights algorithm you listed. The only real difference is theres no x' and R' and R2 are switched. 

these are both really fast algorithms if you can get the proper finger movements going. I personally suggest you practice the alg and try to figure out some finger tricks for it. If you get good at it, but still feel more comfortable doing it your original way, then just switch back.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> It has nine moves, the amount of moves it would take to just do R' D' R D on them (turning the U layer after permuting included).


Either you can't count, or you can do magic things. The best comm I can find like that is 13 (based on R' D R F D F').



fanwuq said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > this is an awesome alg for that case (credit to Lance Talyor)
> ...


I disagree. I really don't like RUR'U'RU2R2U'RU'R'U2R, or the standard alg either. I use R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R'.
Also try R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R'.

EDIT: Also, Ummon once showed me L l U R' D2 R U' R' D2 L' x.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > ... but I prefer R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (almost the same as aznmortalx's alg. ,but I find this one a bit faster for me).
> ...



That's exactly how I execute the D, with my left ring finger. It almost feels like the R U R' U' finger trick, but on the bottom layer.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > It has nine moves, the amount of moves it would take to just do R' D' R D on them (turning the U layer after permuting included).
> ...



Your 2nd alg is nice. The first one is pretty good too, reminds me of J perm. I still don't see the point of Lance Talyor's alg. It's only 1 move less than R'D'RD alg (with cancellation of D). What don't you like about the standard two algs?


----------



## toast (Nov 21, 2008)

l2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R x2 is better
even better if you cube rotation while doing the alg.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I still don't see the point of Lance Talyor's alg. It's only 1 move less than R'D'RD alg (with cancellation of D). What don't you like about the standard two algs?


Regrips.

I find the regrips on the standard algs ugly, I like the regrips on Lance's a lot more (and I suppose he does, too). I just might switch.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 21, 2008)

i think if you can execute it faster you should definetely use it
i use R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' (headlights on the back)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually use l2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R x2 too (well, I do R x2 as l x') although it's probably my least favourite OLL.

I like Lucas' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' because it's like my J perm. Maybe I should switch to that. His second alg has two many double turns and my double triggers need improving.


----------



## Claesson (Nov 21, 2008)

R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

I do U2' in the end instead, and R2' in the start. Btw, the "R' D R" part feels so good to do


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



I usually use R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R', but that one takes a while to get used to

R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)*2 R U R' is nice for OH and even nicer on a siamese cube, and its easy to remember


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2008)

It's a lot of moves.
but I Really like, F2 (Y perm) then Undo F2 
credit to Jai Gambhir


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> It's a lot of moves.
> but I Really like, F2 (Y perm) then Undo F2
> credit to Jai Gambhir


F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 ?
How about R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2?


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, everyone has a different Headlights alg. It is indeed my least favourite.
I use the one I got off Lofty's site, which is the mirror of Lucas':
R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R


----------



## MyklSkeleton (Nov 21, 2008)

*My alg*

It was a bit tricky to get used to but I use R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' like the OP mentioned.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 21, 2008)

R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R is very fast. The D's should go very fast using ring fingers.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 22, 2008)

this is to correct you:

What you are doing is in-fact 17 moves:
(D' R' D R)*2 U' (R' D' R D)*2

*LETS COUNT!!!*
1, 2, 3, 4 for the first sequence. 4*2=8 
1 in the middle. 1*1=1
1, 2, 3, 4 for the last commutator. 4*2=8 

add them all up: 8+8+1=.....no, its not 9...... its 17 o.*O*



BTW, the OLL which you should learn is kinda like my A-perm 

x' R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 22, 2008)

omg... lol I'm SOOOOO stupid.... thanks for pointing that out LukeMayn.... wow and to think I thought I was right


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

R'D'RDR'D'RDUD'R'DRD'R'DR
is "17", but
R'D'RDR'D'RUR'DRD'R'DR
is 15.
Which isn't that bad. You can actually keep it. I do prefer the optimal alg, however.
Consider to execute the alg as
z'U2R'UL2U'RUL2U


----------



## MistArts (Nov 22, 2008)

x2 R U' R' F' U' F D F' U F R U R' D' x2

Which is pure... 14 moves...


----------



## towwdso (Oct 18, 2010)

found it today: 

headlights in the back, then do:

( R U R' U' )*3 ( R' F R F' )* 3

24 moves


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> http://solvethecube.110mb.com/fingertricks.html
> find the alg on that page and watch him. After that, you'll love this alg.


I would gladly watch him but his site asks for Flash 6 or better. I have Flash 10 and the videos don't play. Too bad.


----------



## Joker (Oct 18, 2010)

I use the alg OP posted.
I find it pretty nice.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 19, 2010)

zombie...thread...


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 19, 2010)

towwdso said:


> found it today:
> 
> headlights in the back, then do:
> 
> ...


 
R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2

9 moves


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 19, 2010)

R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R. This is what I use


----------



## towwdso (Oct 21, 2010)

flash 6 message won't stop showing =p
just right click and press "play". when buffering is done it will play.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2010)

R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'

10 moves



mr. giggums said:


> R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2
> 
> 9 moves



But 5 180s


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 21, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> But 5 180s


 
But it's a pure BH commutator.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 21, 2010)

towwdso said:


> flash 6 message won't stop showing =p
> just right click and press "play". when buffering is done it will play.


 
Thanks. It works. I should have think about it.
I downloaded the file but no player is able to play it.


----------



## towwdso (Oct 28, 2010)

found it yesterday:

it transforms headlight in a much easier oll and solve it.

hold the headlights pointing your left. and do:

F ( U R U' R' ) F' f ( R U R' U' ) * 2 f'
-----------------------------------------------------
time analysis (ignore my skills):

my main headlights algo: ( z' U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U' z )

5 avg: 3.26

F ( U R U' R' ) F' f ( R U R' U' ) * 2 f':

5 avg:5.53 =P


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 28, 2010)

towwdso said:


> found it yesterday:
> 
> it transforms headlight in a much easier oll and solve it.
> 
> ...



Learned it two years ago:

it transforms headlights into a much easier OLL and solves it.

Hold it with headlights facing towards you and do:

R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R
----------------------------------------------
Time Analysis (ignore my skills)

Mean of 12: 1.58



Spoiler



Headlights Alg Performed: 12/12
Average: 1.58
Standard Deviation: 0.34
Best Time: 1.27
Worst Time: 2.45
Individual Times:
1.	1.80	
2.	2.45	
3.	1.45	
4.	1.35	
5.	1.51	
6.	1.45	
7.	1.29	
8.	1.38	
9.	1.64	
10.	1.27	
11.	2.05	
12.	1.36


-----------------------------------------------

F ( U R U' R' ) F' f ( R U R' U' ) * 2 f'

Mean of 12: 2.48 



Spoiler



Headlights Alg Performed: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2.48
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 1.92
Worst Time: 3.48
Individual Times:
1.	2.28	
2.	3.33	
3.	2.93	
4.	1.98	
5.	2.34	
6.	1.97	
7.	2.44	
8.	2.26	
9.	2.11	
10.	2.74	
11.	1.92	
12.	3.48


----------

